

Ask YC: Has anyone seen any polls lately? - BrandonM

I was just scanning the front page, and I realized that there is not one poll on it, and if I'm remembering correctly, I haven't seen one in several days (maybe a week?). I just thought it would be worth commenting on after so many of us (not me ;-) were worried about news.yc being overrun with polls.
======
gscott
I tried the poll feature a few days ago, it wouldn't submit no matter what I
tried.

------
adduc
I think an influx of users (like me) have offset those poll posters.

